# I need information on this model.



## Cherokee (Sep 15, 2020)

I have just run across an interesting piece. Is there anyone familiar with this model? Wooden handle. Steel brace. Very interesting "V".

I would love to know who sold these and if they are still in production.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Buddy, you have yourself a top of the line "Lynx" Slingshot from the Weber Tackle Co.

This was their "Cat" line. First was the "Wildcat", the second was the "Bobcat" and the third was the "Lynx".

The only difference between the Bobcat and the Lynx was that the Lynx had a wooden handle, the Bobcat was a plastic composite.

You have a rare one there. Sorry to say they are no longer in production. They went out in the 80's. You can still buy tubes that will fit it though.

Do you have any other parts to it?


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 15, 2020)

One of the plastic guides on top is missing. Other than that, just the tubes with leather pocket.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome, nice find.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey glad to have you here. As you found out, some of these guys know a lot of slingery history. Now that you know what it is, you can probably find some pictures of it when new.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day from Australia mate


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I found this great old pdf file that has a Webber add from 1977 on the last page. There's lots of good reading. The add is on page 26 and I've just started reading the whole "Modern Catapultry" newspaper 
Welcome 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0158/3994/files/1977_combined.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiiiPyF3o7sAhXOCTQIHVe9B2MQFjANegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw1NihXEXKEWL_zwjPztz4At


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you members for sharing your knowledge with me and for accepting me in this group.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Cherokee said:


> Thank you members for sharing your knowledge with me and for accepting me in this group.


Welcome! Also from Alabama .

Charles


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Belated welcome!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

welcome to the forum...lots of information here


----------



## Vulcan (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome from Mississippi. You can get lots of help here.


----------

